

Startups Can Avoid a Class Action Lawsuit with a Single Clause - mfaustman
http://blog.upcounsel.com/startups-can-avoid-a-class-action-lawsuit-with-a-single-clause/

======
tehwebguy
Arbitration clauses inside a TOS are evil in my opinion.

I can definitely see the desire to stop a class action lawsuit that seems to
punish the company and benefit only the attorneys, but in a TOS situation I
would say it crosses the line.

~~~
PeterisP
In many non-evil (consumer friendly) jurisdictions any such clauses are
invalid and not binding even if signed with blood in full consent, and only
serve as decorative filler in agreement text.

California is not such a jurisdiction, apparently. Yet.

We the people can (and should) vote to change that.

------
tehwebguy
Also it would be nice if UpCounsel.com said somewhere toward the top of the
screen that it's only available in California.

I just spent 5 minutes writing up a legal help request before I got to the
State field that only has CA listed -_-

